# Is this an issue of my new SSD or smartmontools incompatibility?



## Roy Chan (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi all, I recently bought a M.2 SATA SSD for FreeBSD system. Everything works fine on this disk with ZFS. However, when I ran `smartctl -A` on this device, I've got some errors as follows:


```
SMART Error Log Version: 1
Warning: ATA error count 0 inconsistent with error log pointer 2

ATA Error Count: 0
        CR = Command Register [HEX]
        FR = Features Register [HEX]
        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]
        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]
        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]
        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]
        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]
        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]
        ER = Error register [HEX]
        ST = Status register [HEX]
Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as
DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,
SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error -1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 0 hours (0 days + 0 hours)
  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:
  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH
  -- -- -- -- -- -- --
  00 ec 00 00 00 00 00  Device Fault

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:
  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name
  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------
  c8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00      00:00:00.000  READ DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%         1         -

Selective Self-tests/Logging not supported
```

This is a weird error and I've not met this before. Besides this, all the parameters of the disk is ok:


```
SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 1
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       12
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       18
170 Unknown_Attribute       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
171 Unknown_Attribute       0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
172 Unknown_Attribute       0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
173 Unknown_Attribute       0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
174 Unknown_Attribute       0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
175 Program_Fail_Count_Chip 0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
176 Erase_Fail_Count_Chip   0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
178 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Chip  0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
179 Used_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot   0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
180 Unused_Rsvd_Blk_Cnt_Tot 0x0033   100   100   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       23
181 Program_Fail_Cnt_Total  0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
182 Erase_Fail_Count_Total  0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
232 Available_Reservd_Space 0x0003   100   100   010    Pre-fail  Always       -       100
233 Media_Wearout_Indicator 0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       669
241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       425
242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0003   100   100   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       36
```

Does anyone have ideas about this error? The SSD model is LITEON CV6-8Q128 (V5G).
Thanks in advance!


----------

